# Some Closeups



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Well i'm getting the hang of taking closeups but can only do it with fish that stay still for long enough so i just thought i would share with you what i have got so far:









Angelfish 









Male Brisltnose Fanning Eggs!

Sorry i dnt have loads but i'm working on getting some more, and also if there a bit small here are the links to the orginal size pictures!

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y147/FishTalk/BNEggs2.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y147/FishTalk/EyeoftheAngelfish.jpg

- Jonno


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

very artistic, especially the angel.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

What type of Camera are you working with?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Love the Angelfish shot


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Its a Canon IXUS 40.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

love them , great pics! I wish my camera wasnt a crappy $150 thing.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

awesome shots!


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

whoa! im more impressed with the egg shot 

fantastic shots - jo0 got skillz! :mrgreen:


----------

